

Snapchat $3 Billion Rejection Letter to Mark Zuckerberg - peterkchen
http://www.policymic.com/articles/73429/snapchat-ceo-evan-spiegel-s-3-billion-rejection-letter-to-facebook-s-mark-zuckerberg#

======
minimaxir
_Editor 's note: This is a satire, but you already knew that, right?_

In case it's missed.

------
malandrew
$3 billion cash is a no brainer.

I for one would certainly feel schadenfreude if SnapChat becomes Digg 2.0,
spurning a heck of an offer and then losing steam and becoming the redheaded
stepchild of startups. $3billion is a heck of a price for a company that is
super popular but has little to no lock in.

It's only worth $3 billion because there are three major competing social
networks (Google, Twitter and Facebook) and Facebook doesn't need it, but
doesn't want either Twitter or Facebook to have it.

I can't even imagine what companies like Tencent think they'll get out of
acquiring SnapChat.

------
cousintuco
This is funny, but at the same time, I don't think turning it down was so
crazy. The founders already got to take $10MM off the table, so anything they
do now is fairly risk free. Might as well shoot for the stars. As a platform,
I think it's much more interesting than FB. FB updates are more of an
announcement (that I scroll through thinking "don't care"), while snapchats
are like playful messages than make you feel like someone is saying "hey"
without an agenda.

------
cylinder
There's an unspoken rule that satire should be funny.

------
yyl
privileged and a douchebag, star CEO

~~~
loceng
It's a satire piece, not actually written by the CEO ...

